# Santana first on all 28 Ballots



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/news/story?id=2664561

Santana unanimous choice for AL Cy Young Award
ESPN.com news services

Johan Santana
Starting Pitcher
Minnesota Twins

Profile
2006 SEASON STATISTICS
GM W L BB K ERA
34 19 6 47 245 2.77

Minnesota Twins left-hander Johan Santana has been voted the AL Cy Young award winner, the Baseball Writers Association of America announced Thursday.

Santana was a unanimous choice for the award -- the second time in three years he has won by a unanimous vote.

Sandy Koufax of the Los Angeles Dodgers is the only pitcher to win a Cy Young award three times unanimously, and he did it when it was given to only one pitcher in both leagues.

Santana was listed first on all 28 ballots cast by two writers in each league city to score a perfect 140 points and was the only pitcher listed on every ballot. The left-hander, 27, led the league in ERA (2.77), innings pitched (233 2/3), strikeouts (245) and starts (34). He was tied for first in victories (19) and for the longest winning streak (9 games).

New York Yankees right-hander Chien-Ming Wang, who went 19-6 with a 3.63 ERA, was second with 15 second-place votes and six third-place votes. Toronto Blue Jays right-hander Roy Halladay, the winner in 2003, finished third with 12 second-place votes and 12 third-place votes.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I liked Gardy on the news last night. He said on Santana's day in the rotation the locker room is a Latin music jam session as Johan uses it to get pumped up before pitching. He stated, whatever works for him we can certainly put up with.  Congrats to Johan.
:beer:


----------

